# What is your Favorite Type of Dog?



## jobby47 (Feb 23, 2015)

Mine is a Shih Tzu but I also like Pugs.


----------



## Franny (Feb 23, 2015)

german shepherds and daschunds
i love german shepherds because of how big and friendly they can be and daschunds are adorable and tiny


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sucre said:


> german shepherds and daschunds
> i love german shepherds because of how big and friendly they can be and daschunds are adorable and tiny



Dachshunds are really cute.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 23, 2015)

Hmm I like all of them but border collies are probably my favorite. I'm biased because my last dog was a border collie and he was my favorite dog ever, he was so sweet and I loved him so much.


----------



## boujee (Feb 23, 2015)

Pit bulls


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Toy Dachshund! because I have one and they are super cute and fun to be around~ <3


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

St. Bernards, Samoyeds, Collies, and Alaskan Malamutes


----------



## Prabha (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd have to say beagles or golden retrievers.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 23, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I'd have to say beagles or golden retrievers.


I like Beagles.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

French bulldog. <3


----------



## tobi! (Feb 23, 2015)

my favorite dog is any dog


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 23, 2015)

Norski said:


> my favorite dog is any dog


All dogs are awesome.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 23, 2015)

Huskies and Pomeranians are my favorite breeds, they're so cute but that applies to all dogs.


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 23, 2015)

I grew up with a yellow labs, so whenever I see a yellow lab I think of her. Marley and Me also ruined me emotionally. I don't think I have a favourite breed, but out of personal experience, it would be labrador retrievers. If I were to get a dog of my own and be able to pick the breed, I'd want a newfoundland dog or a greyhound. They're such sweeties.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 23, 2015)

I've always wanted a Corgi.


----------



## kassie (Feb 23, 2015)

Boxers and English pugs.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 23, 2015)

I really love Boxers <3
but yet all dogs are great Boxers are just my favorite breed​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 23, 2015)

Zenith said:


> Pit bulls



OMFG I LOVE PIT BULL TOOO!!



Spoiler:  Mr. worldwide











best rapper ever


----------



## Joy (Feb 23, 2015)

Corgis are pretty cute


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 23, 2015)

Joy said:


> Corgis are pretty cute


Yeah.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 23, 2015)

Samoyed, maltese, labradors, siberian husky, tibetan mastiff, golden retriever, german shepherd


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tae said:


> Samoyed, maltese, labradors, siberian husky, tibetan mastiff, golden retriever, german shepherd



Maltese are so cute.


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 23, 2015)

Cocker Spaniels.  <3


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 24, 2015)

Shepherds! Especially the Dutch Shepherd! 

I also like labradors. I guess I prefer bigger dogs. Shepherds rule though, love them.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

in b4 animal rights breeders.

french/english bulldogs and pugs. they are just so cute you wanna hug them all day


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 24, 2015)

Labradors are adorable! When I was younger, I was a bit nervous around dogs, and that was mostly because my aunt and uncle had three dogs (2 jack russels, 1 labrador (I didn't mind the labrador, he was calm and friendly)). The 2 jack russels ALWAYS used to bark so loudly and run up so excitedly to you and jump up at you and I mean, since I never had a dog and neither did I have much experience with them, I was so scared and I used to always feel sick with nerves whenever we went to their house. They weren't bad dogs, but I just felt really intimidated by them. However, I can quite safely say, whenever I went to my nanny's house, I had a much better time with dogs. She had a black labrador who was so friendly and lovely, I used to sit on her sometimes! She was very calm, but also very friendly. I think she helped me become a bit less afraid of dogs. Now I can quite safely say I'm fine around EVERY dog, it's a fear I've happily overcome thanks to experience, and I just wish I could have one myself. I do really love labradors, so they're easily my favourite. I also love corgis too! They always look like they're smiling! And their stumpy little legs are so cute.


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 24, 2015)

Don't get me started on dogs, omg. I pretty much love any spitz breed <3 Shiba Inus' and Japanese Akitas are my favorite though. (My boyfriend and I are debating to get a pet Fox next where it's legal in our state, so don't come yelling at me

BUT, the next dog I plan on getting is an ANCD (Alaskan Noble Companion Dog) - LOOK IT UP ON YOUTUBE IF YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT THEM. 



Spoiler: here are lovely pictures for the lazy


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 24, 2015)

I love all dogs, but Lhasa Apsos especially.






Corgis and Pomeranians are runners-up.


----------



## meo (Feb 24, 2015)

Neapolitan Mastiff.


----------



## Piggles (Feb 24, 2015)

Spoiler







She is my favourite. I adore collies, this is Poppy


----------



## Brackets (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## azukitan (Feb 24, 2015)

Border Collies, Samoyeds, and Scottish Terriers c:


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 24, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Don't get me started on dogs, omg. I pretty much love any spitz breed <3 Shiba Inus' and Japanese Akitas are my favorite though. (My boyfriend and I are debating to get a pet Fox next where it's legal in our state, so don't come yelling at me
> 
> BUT, the next dog I plan on getting is an ANCD (Alaskan Noble Companion Dog) - LOOK IT UP ON YOUTUBE IF YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT THEM.
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Looks like a wolf. I like it.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2015)

I like Papillons and Pomeranians. c:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

I pretty much love all dogs 
But some of my favorites are Beagles, Australian Cattle dogs, Border Collies, and Boston Terriers.


----------



## epona (Feb 24, 2015)

irish wolfhounds

like honestly my goals are to walk around with one of those on a leash while wearing red lipstick and dark glasses and a fur coat how boss would i look??? SO BOSS THE ANSWER IS SO. BOSS.

they're the best dogs ever i love them, such a pity they only live til like 7 years old


----------



## bmcinvaille (Feb 24, 2015)

Pomeranian


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 24, 2015)

epona said:


> irish wolfhounds
> 
> like honestly my goals are to walk around with one of those on a leash while wearing red lipstick and dark glasses and a fur coat how boss would i look??? SO BOSS THE ANSWER IS SO. BOSS.
> 
> they're the best dogs ever i love them, such a pity they only live til like 7 years old



I love gaint dogs <3 I also love St Bernard. But I use to have a chinese crested, very unique and cute. But if I had to choose by look I would choose Shiba/Akita. But the best personality is st bernard <3


----------



## Aizu (Feb 24, 2015)

Shiba Inu dogs are the cutest things I've ever seen <3 Even though I'm more of a cat person I'd love to own one of these ^ ^ 


Spoiler: Shibus ; w ;


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

Corgi


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 24, 2015)

Lita_Chan said:


> Shiba Inu dogs are the cutest things I've ever seen <3 Even though I'm more of a cat person I'd love to own one of these ^ ^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shibus ; w ;
> ...



Tbh, they're basically cats. 8) SWEETEST DOGS EVER (if they're trained properly of course) <3


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 24, 2015)

HUSKIES, HANDS DOWN. I'm not really a dog person but I adore Siberian huskies; my family had several growing up and they were wonderful.

Second to huskies would be German Sheps~ Though the all-white ones just look like huskies anyway haha


----------



## SpatialSilence (Feb 24, 2015)

Boxers are my all time favorite. I have two of them and they are really fat and adorable. They are both girls and they are best friends.


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 24, 2015)

Siberian huskies. <3


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

I love pugs *_*


----------



## Tao (Feb 24, 2015)

Siberian Husky.


It's the closest I can legally get to owning a wolf, plus they're less likely to eat me whilst I sleep.


----------



## AuroraHarford (Feb 24, 2015)

Golden Retrievers were always my favourite growing up, until i got my first dog Benji, he is a Jack Russell crossed with a Collie, and the cutest little dog ive ever seen! he is my fav


----------



## inkling (Feb 24, 2015)

omg! My mom has 4 toy poodles and I love them so much. I've never gotten tired of them and think they're the best dogs. I also have a thing for pugs and boston terriers. I would love to live with on of those one day. But I really love all dogs so much. <3


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> in b4 animal rights breeders.
> 
> french/english bulldogs and pugs. they are just so cute you wanna hug them all day


I love pugs. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> I love all dogs, but Lhasa Apsos especially.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is adorable!


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 24, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> Mine is a Shih Tzu but I also like Pugs.





Lita_Chan said:


> Shiba Inu dogs are the cutest things I've ever seen <3 Even though I'm more of a cat person I'd love to own one of these ^ ^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shibus ; w ;
> ...



That dog is so cute.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

HUSKIES AND GERMAN SHEPARD


----------



## CR33P (Feb 24, 2015)

fried dog
oh wait


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 24, 2015)

CR33P said:


> fried dog
> oh wait



You eat dogs?!


----------



## Astro Cake (Feb 25, 2015)

Samoyeds.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Hmm I like all of them but border collies are probably my favorite. I'm biased because my last dog was a border collie and he was my favorite dog ever, he was so sweet and I loved him so much.


OMG Marry Me I love love love love love Border Collies. But unfortunately my dear old grandmother is terrified to death of large dogs :/


I also love pit bulls (misunderstood!), German shepherds, and golden retrievers.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 25, 2015)

min pins and dachshunds

(not a lot of people know what min pins are, so here's a picture.)


Spoiler










my min pin is completely red


----------



## Saylor (Feb 25, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> OMG Marry Me I love love love love love Border Collies. But unfortunately my dear old grandmother is terrified to death of large dogs :/
> 
> 
> I also love pit bulls (misunderstood!), German shepherds, and golden retrievers.


Omg we have the same taste in dogs! A German shepherd and a golden retriever are the dogs I've now, and I was very close to getting a pit bull last summer because I really love them as well!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Omg we have the same taste in dogs! A German shepherd and a golden retriever are the dogs I've now, and I was very close to getting a pit bull last summer because I really love them as well!


What can I say? Great minds think alike ;P


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Omg we have the same taste in dogs! A German shepherd and a golden retriever are the dogs I've now, and I was very close to getting a pit bull last summer because I really love them as well!



I like pitbulls but I wouldn't let my dog near one unless I know it. My dog's quite small and if one were to get a hold of her in it mouth then it would probably kill her. I wouldn't take the risk.

they're cute, it's a shame that ass holes in the past have used the breed for terrible things (biggest example being fighting)


----------



## Saylor (Feb 25, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I like pitbulls but I wouldn't let my dog near one unless I know it. My dog's quite small and if one were to get a hold of her in it mouth then it would probably kill her. I wouldn't take the risk.
> 
> they're cute, it's a shame that ass holes in the past have used the breed for terrible things (biggest example being fighting)


Yeah, the reason I wound up not getting one is because my German shepherd at the time was still a puppy and my family wasn't trusting of having the two of them together. I think it probably would've been fine, though, but my family kinda thinks all pit bulls are super violent so it wouldn't have worked out. But I agree, that's so unfortunate.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 25, 2015)

Wire fox terrier!!!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Feb 25, 2015)

Shiba Inu or Australian Sheapard


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 25, 2015)

Whippets and Greyhounds :3


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Shiba Inu or Australian Sheapard


I really like Shiba Inu's.


----------



## Eldin (Feb 25, 2015)

Pitbulls. Who doesn't love their giant boxy heads? Ours is such a baby, he just looks like he's smiling all the time because he's got such a massive jowly mouth, haha. Which he loves to press up against the door windows when he wants to come in. Looks like a suckerfish stuck to the side of an aquarium. ;-;

There's probably a thousand breeds I love though. I've grown up with Dobermans so I've always loved them, and my little mutt is mostly beagle, they're another one I'm especially fond of.


----------



## n64king (Feb 25, 2015)

Chihuahua, Dachshund or Shiba Inu. Other than that a little mixed kinda doggie is always cute.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Feb 25, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Shiba Inu or Australian Sheapard


Oh my god. Are you my twin?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> Pitbulls. Who doesn't love their giant boxy heads? Ours is such a baby, he just looks like he's smiling all the time because he's got such a massive jowly mouth, haha. Which he loves to press up against the door windows when he wants to come in. Looks like a suckerfish stuck to the side of an aquarium. ;-;
> 
> There's probably a thousand breeds I love though. I've grown up with Dobermans so I've always loved them, and my little mutt is mostly beagle, they're another one I'm especially fond of.



My step dad has a solid dark brown bit that has a white chest. She's too cute. But they never docked her ears so she has GIANT pointy ears. Haha.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 25, 2015)

pembroke welsh corgi! that's what my pup is :>


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 25, 2015)

Maltese


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 25, 2015)

Karen said:


> Maltese




Although not my favorite type of dog, I own a 3 yr old female


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

border collies, kelpies, shelties, pomeranians!
i like farm dogs ahh!


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 26, 2015)

I love all dogs. I have a Maltese though c:
I always joke that I'll raise dogs and puppies instead of children when I'm older haha


----------



## June (Feb 26, 2015)

i love all dogs too ; v ; but the really big dogs are my favs. i'm particularly fond of rottweilers and huskies. as for medium sized ones, cocker spaniels are pretty cute and my uncle has really smart shelties with him that are super good with people! and i love them to bits


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Jack Russels. Because I have one. 100% Unbiased, I-I swear!
They're so adorable and cuddly and growly and aaaaaaaaghghghhhh!
Mine is 4 years old, so amazing...


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 26, 2015)

Well if I have to choose a type of dog I'd choose a Samoyed. They are great because they are so fluffy and have such a playful nature. 

Generally though I don't like choosing a breed because that just means they're inbred. I absolutely love mongrels because I find a lot of the time mongrels have a lot more personality then pedigrees.


----------



## Improv (Feb 26, 2015)

Chihuahuas (own), Min Pins (own), Pitbulls (own), Boxers, Pugs, French Bulldogs, Shiba Inus, etc.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 26, 2015)

Miniature Dachshunds. I have collected 4 of them lol.


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 26, 2015)

Favorites are corgies and pugs. They're so tiny and adorable, even if they are yappy >__<


----------



## Mariah (Feb 27, 2015)

I love French Bulldogs.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 2, 2015)

pugs, boston terriers (own), english bulldogs, french bulldogs, golden retrievers (owned), beagles, boxers, idk I LOVE ALL DOGS


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 2, 2015)

I love big dogs in general. But mostly Labradors, Huskys, Collies, and Sheepdogs.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 2, 2015)

I really like Australian shepherds, border collies, and huskies!


----------



## Goop (Mar 2, 2015)

Gotta love them Pits and St. Bernards. <3
Dalmatians as well. c:​


----------



## Isabella (Mar 2, 2015)

I love my maltese/bichon mix. 
In the future I want to get a Sheltie and a dachshund, they're both so cute. I just love all dogs though ;w;


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 2, 2015)

french bulldogs and bull terriers.


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 2, 2015)

my dog because I love her


----------



## CorgiKnight (Mar 3, 2015)

Corgis!! Hence my username, hahaha. When I'm older, I'd love to have some corgi pups (our family has never had dogs), but corgi breeders are so rare nowadays.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 3, 2015)

huskiess! I really adore their eyes! too bad my apartment is so small, I can barely fit in it, much less adding a dog :'(


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 3, 2015)

5





pillow bunny said:


> my dog because I love her


What type of Dog do you have?


----------



## RiceBunny (Mar 3, 2015)

Great Danes are beautiful .


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

chihuahuas


----------



## Locket (Mar 3, 2015)

Bull mastive. I think its a mix? My aunt has one and she is so sweet!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 4, 2015)

I like Bernese Mountain dogs, Jack Russels and Border Collies. They're the cutest!


----------



## CanalavesMayor (Mar 4, 2015)

I absolutely adore Shiba Inu, Akita Inu, Samoyed and Siberian Huskies!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I love pit bulls and terriers.

I kinda hate shiba inus.


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I love pit bulls and terriers.
> 
> I kinda hate shiba inus.



/sobbing because I never knew how popular shiba's were on this site


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> /sobbing because I never knew how popular shiba's were on this site



I mostly dislike them because of the "doge" meme :/


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 6, 2015)

Pomeranian and snoopy dog, such kawaiiness.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 6, 2015)

I just love dogs; I don't have a favorite breed. In the past I've had a German Shepherd, Golden Retriever, and a Chihuahua. I don't know what breed my first childhood dog was. She was just a cute mutt. Currently I have a Beagle. I adopt from the SPCA, so I never know who I'll fall in love with when I go to look. ♥


----------



## Donacabana (Mar 6, 2015)

Retrievers! Oh they are so great and beautiful! Especially golden retrievers. 
I had a few for a short time in my childhood and I've loved them ever since


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 7, 2015)

I really love maltese, labs & huskies! I remember falling in love with labs when I was younger just because of the Andrex adverts & I just wanted everything lab! ;v; Maltese are just so fluffy & adorable & huskies are just absolutely beautiful!


----------



## boujee (Mar 7, 2015)

pomeranian teacup


----------



## sheepie (Mar 7, 2015)

Chow chow (because I have one and they're adorable) and Pomeranian. Keeshonds are cute too. <:


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 7, 2015)

sakurakiki said:


> I really love maltese, labs & huskies! I remember falling in love with labs when I was younger just because of the Andrex adverts & I just wanted everything lab! ;v; Maltese are just so fluffy & adorable & huskies are just absolutely beautiful!


I think Maltese are really cute too.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't pick one. D:

If I had to, however, I'd probably say a Border Collie or a Lab.  I've had 2 Labs in the past, and I'd like to have a Border Collie when I can actually afford one. c:


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 7, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> French bulldog. <3



I have two! Pierre and Genevieve. They're FULL of personality. I even taught them to skateboard. - My single greatest accomplishment in life, tbh. They're a cool breed of dogs, if I may say so myself. (Pierre's the one in my user pic.) <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mariah (Mar 7, 2015)

Nathalie0528 said:


> I have two! Pierre and Genevieve. They're FULL of personality. I even taught them to skateboard. - My single greatest accomplishment in life, tbh. They're a cool breed of dogs, if I may say so myself. (Pierre's the one in my user pic.) <3 <3 <3



French Bulldogs are the best. I only have one, but she's pretty mean to other animals/people.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the way Shiba Inu look but I'm allergic to most furry pets.


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 7, 2015)

Huskies and Golden Retrievers.


----------



## loreiid (Mar 7, 2015)

pugs~


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 7, 2015)

"I hate all dogs"
   - Justin 2015


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 7, 2015)

Huskies! And Pomskies (pomeranian + Husky = Pomsky) MOST AODRABLE DOG EVER


----------



## LuckyCalico (Mar 7, 2015)

Mine are Huskies, Shiba Inu, and Pomeranians.


----------



## oreo (Mar 7, 2015)

German Shepherds, Siberian Huskies, Pit Bulls, Shiba Inu, and Dobermans.
Pretty much big dogs > small dogs.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

K.K. Slider.

Jk, I like huskies, golden retrievers, and yorkshire terriers.


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 8, 2015)

bichon


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

I love Malamutes, Huskies, Lhasa Apsos, Caucasian Shepherd Dogs, Border Collies and Beagles. Though Malamutes are my upmost favourite and I plan to get one when I'm older. <3 I've currently got two little Lhasas!


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Huskies! And Pomskies (pomeranian + Husky = Pomsky) MOST AODRABLE DOG EVER



I agree, I had a Pomsky, so cute.

But my favorite breed is beagle! I've had 2 and currently have a lil one growing up right now, she's 9 months today.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

I love dogs, mainly shih tzus , labs, english bulldog


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

I like a lot of different breeds, but I really like dachshunds.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 12, 2015)

I love Huskies :3 When I was really young I got a husky Plushie and I named it Chloe, and then whenever I get a husky in a game, I make it a girl and name it Chloe <3


----------



## milkyi (Mar 12, 2015)

Huskies (I own one) and German Shepard's C:


----------



## Moddie (Mar 12, 2015)

Corgis and any dog crossed with a corgi. I like both types of Corgis but I prefer them with tails. (I don't agree with docking tails.)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

French Bulldogs are simply just the best.

Otherwise Corgi's, Shiba's and Pug's are honorable mentions.


----------



## lovejoy100804 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a Jack Russell x Chihuahua. He is still a puppy so he is a handful. But I wouldn't change him.


----------



## swimmergal98 (Mar 12, 2015)

I like Golden Retrievers a lot


----------



## goey0614 (Mar 13, 2015)

Golden Retriever or Husky


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 13, 2015)

lovejoy100804 said:


> I have a Jack Russell x Chihuahua. He is still a puppy so he is a handful. But I wouldn't change him.
> View attachment 86647



He is so cute.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 14, 2015)

Gotta be Dachshund ... Doxie or Weiner dog!! Lol
Here is a little Animal Crossing New Leaf picture story of my Weiner Dog, Tubee LuLu 



Spoiler



Tubee LuLu glasses 1






Tubee LuLu Glasses pic 2






Tubee LuLu pic 3
YOU WERE RIGHT! THEY DO HELP! AND THEY MAKE ME LOOK SUPER INTELLIGENT!!






Lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2015)

Polish Lowland Sheepdog/PON
English Bulldog
Irish Terrier
Golden Retriever
Labrador
etc.


----------

